# Transmitir VGA a 20 metros



## jbv (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola.
¿conocéis algún circuito que me pueda montar para enviar la salida de video de un PC a 20 metros de distáncia? (tipo los convertidores de señal VGA con Cat5)
¿y para distribuir la imágen a 3 monitores distintos a la vez?....todo ello sin perder señal, claro.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Puedes utilizar cable de red de buena calidad, si es posible mallado y de hilo rigido.
La eleccion de los cables es importante.

Tambien puede afectarle la utilizacion de las masas.

Para unir varios monitores es necesario utilizar un bufer, mira en maxim.dallas, creo recordar que hay de especializados pero son caros.

http://www.maxim-ic.com/products/video/graphics.cfm


----------



## genur (Jun 25, 2008)

hola. No tengo mucha idea pero estoy intentando hacer lo mismo de 20 metros y poner mas monitores. Hasta ahora me dijeron que con un splitter podia hacerlo. Mi pregunta es si es asi y si se puede alargar la misma distancia el cable usb para manegar el raton. gracias


----------



## joser (Ago 27, 2008)

para enviar a 20 metros no hay problema ,le pones un buen cable vga blindado y que internamente tenga 3 cables tipo coaxiales , de eso venden en la av central  con petit thoars,pero para poner 3 monitores y no tener caida de calidad tienes que preparar un amplificador. o usar spliter vga a a la vez son amplificador.


----------

